# PRSI and dentist visit



## Samantha (27 Apr 2006)

I am  reading at the moment a documentation about Vhi DeCare plan and I am kind of suprised by one of their point.

"Vhi DeCare Dentals picks up where PRSI leaves off - if you qualify for dental benefit under PRSI and use a PRSI dentist, your plan includes 100% coverage for one exam/cleaning while PRSI covers the other."

This sentence is getting me confused because I was under the impression that PRSI covers you for 2 routine visits and 1 cleaning and not one routine visit like VHI claim. 

I am wrong to think it? If someone can clarify I would appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (27 Apr 2006)

Is this any use? One examination/check up per 12 month period anyway. Not sure about cleaning/scaling/polishing but I presume it's the same.


----------



## markowitzman (27 Apr 2006)

Samantha you are correct.
PRSI covers one exam and two routine scalings per annum.
VHI DECare are intentionally misleading the public in order to bolster their business. For a Prsi patient there is little advantage in adding decare to their cover for routine care.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Apr 2006)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> For a Prsi patient there is little advantage in adding decare to their cover for routine care.


Unless you're in a D1 or other reduced PRSI category, like many civil servants appointed before 1995, and are ineligible for dental benefit...

However, I would agree that VHI's dental cover is very expensive for what it provides!


----------



## rainbows (3 May 2006)

Have to disagree guys - I took out this plan last year and had to have root canal treatment (yikes!) which cost me Euro 600 but I was then able to claim back Euro 420 (having paid out about Euro 110 for the plan itself).  I'm no accountant but I thought that was pretty good value - one to check out if you're planning to get some work done!


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 May 2006)

rainbows said:
			
		

> - one to check out if you're planning to get some work done!


I think that's the key...


----------



## markowitzman (3 May 2006)

rainbow did you claim tax relief on the 600?
is there a maximum lifetime benefit of 2,500 per insured person during each "period of insurance"?
Just read their rules on website and it is as clear as muck!


----------



## rainbows (3 May 2006)

I claimed the Euro 420 back on my DeCare policy and submitted the Euro 180 for a tax refund which was great.  You can actually claim up to the max of Euro 2500 each year rather than having a lifetime maximum (I double checked this by ringing the VHI before buying the policy).  As one who totally neglected my teeth for many years i'm kind of making up for things now so it's definitely been good value for me


----------



## muesli (31 Aug 2006)

hi,

I was looking at whether I qualify for the PRSI Dental scheme

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw24.html

Am I correct in saying that once I have worked for over 5 years (260 Paid PRSI contributions) and I earn less than 53K, I can get these benefits ?
Are there any other conditions ? 

(I tried ringing just now but couldn't get through)
thanks for any feedback on this,
M.


----------



## Berni (31 Aug 2006)

You need to have 39 weeks paid\credited in the relevant year also (currently 2004). 
Not all classes of PRSI are reckonable for this benefit (only A, E, H, & P)


----------



## muesli (31 Aug 2006)

thanks for the feedback berni - I was onto my dentist and she is signed up to this so they will see if I'm entitled to partake in this scheme in the future...I'm a bit sore as I had already paid for a clean and two fillings and if I'm elligble, she said I can't backdate a claim..but you live and learn as they say.. 
M.


----------

